# Ça me pourrit



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je crois avoir entendu dans une série  "ça me pourrit..."  Est-ce que cela se dit à côté de "ça me pourrit la vie" ?  Ou est-ce que j 'ai mal entendu ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Difficile de vous répondre sans aucun contexte. Quelle est la phrase complète ? Quelle est la phrase qui précède ? De quoi est-il question ? À quoi « ça » fait-il référence ?


----------



## prinver

Je suis incapable de vous donner la phrase complète, mais je pense qu'il s'agissait d'ordures qui s'amoncelait dans un quartier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout ce que je peux vous dire est que _Ça me pourrit_ tout seul n'est pas idiomatique, contrairement à _Ça me pourrit la vie_.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on en trouve quelques exemples sur la Toile.


----------



## prinver

A Bezoard  en  particulier et à tous les intervenants,

J'en ai trouvé trois, ce qui laisse supposer que ce n'est pas très courant, l'avez-vous déjà entendu dans une conversation ? Et est-ce que cette façon de tronquer une expression est à rapprocher par exemple de " Il m'en a fait voir " au lieu de " il m'en  a fait voir de toutes les couleurs " ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Est-ce que cela se dit à côté de "ça me pourrit la vie" ?





> Et est-ce que cette façon de tronquer une expression est à rapprocher par exemple de " Il m'en a fait voir " au lieu de " il m'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs " ?



1) Ça ne se dit pas vraiment, ou très peu, du moins n'ai-je pas le souvenir de l'avoir jamais entendu ; mais ça reste parfaitement compréhensible. Du point de vue du sens, ça pourrait se rapprocher de « ça me ronge », expression fréquente.

2) Oui, le procédé se rapproche manifestement de « il m'en a fait voir ». Ce n'est, près tout, qu'un exemple d'emploi absolu, avec un complément sous-entendu. Il n'est pas exclu que cette expression se répande...


----------



## Juju333

S'il parlait d'ordures peut-etre disait-il "ça pourrit". Les ordures sont en train de pourir.

C'est vrai que perso j'ai jamais entendu "ça me pourrit" sans "la vie" a la suite si quelqu'un parle de quelque chose qui le fait souffrir, le rend triste etc.


----------



## Stéphane89

J'ai déjà entendu "pourrir quelqu'un" dans le sens de "pourrir la vie à quelqu'un"/"ennuyer quelqu'un", mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu employé de manière réfléchie.


----------



## Juju333

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> 1) Ça ne se dit pas vraiment, ou très peu, du moins n'ai-je pas le souvenir de l'avoir jamais entendu ; mais ça reste parfaitement compréhensible. Du point de vue du sens, ça pourrait se rapprocher de « ça me ronge », expression fréquente.


Moi je viens de Bordeaux et j'ai déjà entendu cette expression plus d'une fois et si tu la dis ici ca ne va pas du tout faire bizarre à l'oreille. "Ca me pourrit la vie", veut dire qu'en ce moment dans ta vie il se passe quelque chose qui te rend mal. Ca te rend triste, tu peux meme etre énervé. Soit cela peut etre parceque une personne te pourrit la vie (une personne méchante t'en fais voir (tu peux aussi dire "t'en fais voir de toute les couleurs")) ou bien une situation, comme par exemple le fait que tu n'aimes plus ton travail, le fait que tu ne t'accepte pas physiquement, le fait que tu soit atteint d'une maladie difficile à gérer et vivre et tu en as marre et donc tu dis "ca me pourrit la vie".


----------



## Chimel

Juju333 said:


> Moi je viens de Bordeaux et j'ai déjà entendu cette expression plus d'une fois et si tu la dis ici ca ne va pas du tout faire bizarre à l'oreille. "Ca me pourrit la vie", veut dire qu'en ce moment dans ta vie il se passe quelque chose qui te rend mal.



Mais tout le monde est bien d'accord pour dire que _pourrir la vie_ est une expression courante. La question ici, c'est de savoir si on dit aussi _ça me pourrit. _C'est à propos de cela que Piotr écrivait (à juste titre, selon moi) que cela ne se dit pas vraiment ou très peu (tout en étant compréhensible).


----------



## Juju333

Ah exact ! lol 

Alors pour répondre je n'ai jamais entendu "ca me pourrit" tout seul.

Sinon on peut dire "ca me tue". C'est assez courant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Stef said:
			
		

> J'ai déjà entendu "pourrir quelqu'un" dans le sens de "pourrir la vie à quelqu'un"


Attention ! « pourrir quelqu'un » n'a pas le même sens que « lui pourrir la vie » :
- *pourrir la vie à qqn* = lui casser les pieds, lui rendre la vie impossible, le harceler...
- *pourrir qqn* = médire de lui, ruiner sa réputation, l'insulter publiquement...


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens qui me vient en premier pour _pourrir qqn_ est « le gâter excessivement ».


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est vrai aussi, et j'ai eu entendu de la bouche d'une même personne - à des moments différents - l'expression dans ses deux sens : ici plus que jamais, c'est le contexte - voire l'intonation -  qui guidera la compréhension du sens.


----------



## Juju333

Quoi? Pourrir peut vouloir dire gater? J'ai pourri mon enfant? Dans le sens gaté? Alors là, je n'ai jamais mais alors jamais entendu ca!!! Par contre je connais l'expression "cet enfant est gaté pourri". C'est à dire bien trop gaté!


----------



## Locape

Le sens de 'pourrir quelqu'un' (médire, ruiner sa réputation...) est assez récent, enfin quelques décennies. Pour ma part, j'ai commencé à l'entendre dans mon adolescence, au début des années 90. On entendait auparavant 'pourrir qqn' dans le sens premier de 'trop gâter', on le lit souvent dans des romans ('Arrête de pourrir cet enfant en cédant à tous ses caprices'). Ce qui a donné 'un enfant pourri gâté'.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'ailleurs, la locution idiomatique est pour moi _pourri gâté_ et jamais _gâté pourri_ !


----------



## Juju333

Les deux se disent. Il suffit de regarder sur Internet.

Enfant unique, enfant gâté pourri ? - Innovation en Éducation


----------

